# RedBull F1 Team to Run Infiniti Engines in 2011



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The future of the RedBull Formula 1 team is looking brighter than ever. Not only did they win the F1 constructors championship in 2010, their young-gun Sebastian Vettel also took the driver's championship.

And this just in… RedBull will be getting their engines for free in 2011. It's part of a new deal by the Renault/Nissan group to promote the Infiniti brand, which is relatively new in Europe.

While the engines are still prepared by Renault, they will be wearing Infiniti badges. So Infiniti will get much needed brand recognition in Europe and other parts of the world, and RedBull will save roughly $10-million, money it can use to make their fast car even faster.

In pre-season testing, the RedBull squad is already looking to be the fastest. Will they walk away with another championship or will some other team give them a tough fight? Time will tell.

The 2011 Formula 1 season will have a delayed start because the first race was suppose to be in Bahrain, but due to political struggles in the region, the race has been canceled. Now the season opener will be held in Australia on March 27th.

More: *RedBull F1 Team to Run Infiniti Engines in 2011* on AutoGuide.com


----------

